# single bristlenose with a tropheus colony?



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Has anyone had luck keeping a bristlenose pleco with a colony of tropheus? Mine are duboisi... and I have 19 of them.

I like bristlenose for algae control, but past experience has taught that mbuna=bad, but haps and peacocks=good.

Mbuna would routinely attack the pleco, but the milder haps generally left it alone.

My concern is that tropheus will behave similar to the mbuna, and harass a poor defenseless pleco.

Any thoughts?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

For the most part, they will harrass the pleco. Try to use a female. If you can give it some cracks or crevices to hide in where the trophs can't reach her, she'll have a better chance. She'll feed at night and hide during the day.


----------



## aquamanstl (Jan 25, 2003)

I have 3 small bristlenose plecos with my colony of 35 adult Ikola Kaisers and they get ignored. I do have lots of rockwork in the tank for the plecos but they are usually out in the open cleaning the sand.

Nick


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the quick responses!

I think I might pass on the attempt. A pleco harassed, even if it survives, is a bit of a lackluster life for a pleco.

Problem is, it cleaned out my 30 gallon tank of algae! Looks like I'll turn to supplemental algae wafers or something similar to keep him happy.

Thanks again...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Clean the front glass yourself! Leave the rest for the Tropheus. We can not have a lazy Tropheus keeper. :wink: Adding brisle noses in Tropheus tanks?, tried it but removed them. They really are too good at the job of removing it leaving too little algae for the Tropheus.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

yea i would think the same thing, I have heard they are the best algea clearner around for the money.

Unless your tank is over grown with algea and the trophs can not keep up. but even still a handy magnet cleaner will take care of the front glass.


----------

